# makeup tutorial at Oblivion Haunted House



## halloweenroom (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is a video that Erick James, Co owner of OBlivion Haunted House and Halloween Room Productions made for my 6 yr old daughter Sidney. Enjoy


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Woah, that turned out way cooler than i expected!


----------



## nikjay (Jul 10, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

really love when simple turns out real cool


----------

